

These weeks in Rust  - buster
http://cmr.github.io/blog/2013/11/09/these-weeks-in-rust/

======
kibwen
Weird, this isn't something I expected to see on the front page of HN. :P

To clarify, one of our community members (cmr) compiles these posts to
summarize all the interesting developments in the language over the course of
each week. It's an indispensable resource for those of us who can't devote
ourselves full-time to Rust development (really, I'm in the IRC channel every
day and I wasn't aware of half of these). It's also probably the best way for
casual observers to keep tabs on the progress of the language in general. You
can see the full archives here:

[http://cmr.github.io/blog/categories/this-week-in-
rust/](http://cmr.github.io/blog/categories/this-week-in-rust/)

Thanks again, Corey!

~~~
beefsack
As a casual observer they are a very interesting read, as are the meeting
minutes that get put up.

Both "this week in rust" and meeting minutes are posted to /r/rust, which is a
good resource for those who want to keep an eye on how Rust is rapidly
developing.

~~~
taliesinb
The meeting minutes are fascinating reading! The jostle of the decision making
process is interesting, but I really relish the buffet of juicy technical
details.

Pity that r/rust is still fairly low volume.

~~~
pcwalton
There are a couple of submissions a day. For a language as young as Rust I
wouldn't call that "low volume".

~~~
taliesinb
I meant the volume of comments, rather than submissions.

And I wasn't comparing to other programming subs, just saying comment threads
don't get nearly as long as they _ought_ to given how much activity is going
on with Rust itself.

